# WBT - Weebit Nano



## System (3 December 2010)

Radar Iron Limited's key assets are iron ore rights to tenements in the highly prospective central Yilgarn region of Western Australia.

http://www.radariron.com.au


----------



## Blake Windermere (1 February 2011)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*

Review confirms 5 billion tonne Exploration Potential at Johnston Range got to be worth a punt at current levels.

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=RAD&E=ASX&N=526485


----------



## springhill (25 June 2012)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*

Radar Iron is one of my favourite stocks I don't own. I am forever waiting for this one to dip to 20c or thereabouts. It only has twice, in mid 2011, both times to around 15c. Only the big fella upstairs knows why I didn't pick up a few.
For me this is the perfect set up. Only has a MC of $20m.
 They have just completed a successful cap raising at a premium to their SP. They can also negotiate for a further $50m of funding, but have not locked themselves in, so funding from other parties is an option.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120605/pdf/426nqs0m1sm5bb.pdf
 The directors have track record of great success. RAD was spun out of TRH which went for a gallop from 15c (when i first spotted it) to $1.40 or thereabouts before finally being taken out at 85c (approx).
 They have quality targets, that are potentially massive.
Directors have been buying on market recently.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120514/pdf/4267r3rg2xbmn7.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120608/pdf/426r97mrv2dm3r.pdf

*Projects
*
Muldoon
• Drilling has defined two zones of hematite mineralisation up to 1 km long• Inferred JORC Resource - 2.1Mt at 57.6% Fe
• Potential extensions along strike
• Best results include: *
32m @ 60.4% Fe
18m @ 58.6% Fe
34m @ 59.4% Fe
26m @ 59.5%
• Infill drilling planned for June
* Shallow open pit mining a possibility

Johnstone Range
• Johnston Range drilling has defined two zones of
hematite mineralisation up to 1 km long
• Best results include:
Æ’ 32m @ 60.4% Fe Æ’ 
  34m @ 59.4% Fe
Æ’ 26m @ 59.5% Fe Æ’ 
  22m @ 59.1% Fe
Æ’ 18m @ 58.6% Fe Æ’ 
  16m @ 56.4% Fe
Æ’ 22m @ 56.1% Fe Æ’ 
  20m @ 55.8% Fe

• Drilling approval received for new zone of mineralisation at Johnston Range (Clark Prospect)
• Zone 500m long and up to 100m wide
• Rock chip samples average 59.5% Fe
* Drilling planned for June



Die Hardy Range (magnetite)
• Magnetite Resource 353Mt at 26.1% Fe
• Indicated Resource of 215Mt at 26.7% Fe
• Inferred Resource of 138Mt at 25.2% Fe
• Potential for substantial increase
• Hematite potential also being investigated
• Magnetite ~100-300m wide, >3km long and at least 350m in depth
• Exploration potential: 0.83 Bt – 1.38 Bt at 25-35% Fe (conceptual, not defined yet)
• 2km strike drilled to date
• Excellent metallurgical properties
• 69% concentrate
• 50 micron grind
• 35% mass recovery
• PFS to commence in 2012


Radar's targets in 2012
• Definition on increasing hematite resource base
• Drilling focus at Johnston Range
• Several focused drill campaigns likely through 2012
• Regional targeting through mapping and geophysics
• Feasibility studies for hematite development in second half of 2012
• Pre-feasibility study for Die Hardy magnetite to commence with focus on metallurgy, infrastructure and water
• Partner search for magnetite development funding

Radar have thrown up the exploration target as potentially 5.8Bt (5.3Bt mag, 500Mt hem).
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110131/pdf/41wg5y82xrmd93.pdf


----------



## springhill (27 June 2012)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*

RAD had moved into trading halt. In the announcement they mention the cap raising from June 5th. Perhaps they have negotiated the (up to) $50m with Shinewarm.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120626/pdf/4271j55qx59kmf.pdf


----------



## springhill (6 September 2012)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*

I am withdrawing my bullish stance on RAD. Although the target they are chasing is large, it is impossible to be bullish on iron ore right now, and the market is selling them down accordingly. Their target could be 10 times what they are aiming to prove up and I still don't think it would be a good buy.

One to review, if/when IO comes back into fashion. By then African IO may have control of the market anyway.

*Exploration Update: new hematite targets identified at Johnston Range*
• New hematite targets identified in Johnston Range Project
• Resource definition drilling of hematite targets to resume in September
• Regional drill testing at hematite targets to start at Evanston and Jackson Projects
• New tenement acquired adding to Johnston Range project
• Studies commenced ahead of mine planning and approval processes


----------



## springhill (15 January 2013)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*

RAD share price continues to remain in the doldrums. Does anyone with a mid-long term bullish stance on Iron Ore see hope of a recovery in this?

Latest announcement.
Exploration Update: Highly Encouraging Metallurgical Results for Johnston Range
• Recent metallurgical test work has indicated the potential to upgrade low grade hematite mineralisation to >60% Fe
• Partially enriched mineralisation can potentially be upgraded from around 50-55% Fe to >60% Fe
• Johnston Range Exploration target for >50% Fe mineralisation is 32-55Mt at 50-65% Fe (conceptual)
• Studies ongoing with potential trial of bulk sample in 2013


----------



## Anmar (10 February 2013)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*



springhill said:


> RAD share price continues to remain in the doldrums. Does anyone with a mid-long term bullish stance on Iron Ore see hope of a recovery in this?
> 
> Latest announcement.
> Exploration Update: Highly Encouraging Metallurgical Results for Johnston Range
> ...




Feb 8th.   RAD share price climbs.  Closed today at $0.180.

Radar Iron Ltd (ASX: RAD) is delighted to announce to investors an agreement to acquire 51% of the Mount Ruby Magnetite deposit in the Innisfail district of Far North Queensland from private company, Developed Iron Ore Pty Ltd (DIO).
An exploration target for the high grade magnetite mineralisation at Mt Ruby of 8Mt-27Mt at 57-68% Fe has been estimated using extensive surface sampling data (averaging 64.2% Fe) along with geophysical interpretation. The potential quantity and grade is conceptual in nature. There has been insufficient exploration to define a mineral resource and it is uncertain if further exploration will result in the determination of a mineral resource.
Mining of high grade direct shipping magnetite ore is planned for the second half of 2013 with approvals in place or pending. Mt Ruby lies within 120km trucking distance from the port near
Innisfail.


----------



## Anmar (17 April 2013)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*

15th April - Update on Mt Ruby:

Owing to the extended drill approval timing and weather delays – the project vendors, Developed
Iron Ore, have agreed to extend the due diligence period by one month to May 31, 2013.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 November 2015)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*

Another back door tech listing, Israeli based 'Weebit - Nano ltd' they are developing a new type of electronic memory, massive market if it all comes together...up 74% today.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20151111/pdf/432wpj7r6ns4ts.pdf


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 November 2015)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*

A must-read thread on HC called 'bigger than Brainchip?'.

What's everyone make of that?  I feel a bit uneasy.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 November 2015)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*



Gringotts Bank said:


> A must-read thread on HC called 'bigger than Brainchip?'.
> 
> What's everyone make of that?  I feel a bit uneasy.




I tried to buy this today, lowball order didnt get filled...perhaps wait for the hype to die down, the technology seems good, massive if it works and thus gets widespread acceptance.

You should feel uneasy, it's just one announcement, blue sky but lots of uncertainty..right now lots of day traders and short term punters.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 November 2015)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*



So_Cynical said:


> I tried to buy this today, lowball order didnt get filled...perhaps wait for the hype to die down, the technology seems good, massive if it works and thus gets widespread acceptance.




What about Fibo though?  That's what I was referring to moreso.  He weilds a lot of power, and appears to have access to a lot of money for these shells co.s.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 November 2015)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*



Gringotts Bank said:


> What about Fibo though?  That's what I was referring to moreso.  He weilds a lot of power, and appears to have access to a lot of money for these shells co.s.




Who? the F is Fibo


----------



## So_Cynical (8 December 2015)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*

Bought 30000 today @ 0.052 ~ just a small position - see what happens, presentation and simple peer comparison below.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20151119/pdf/4333l5bgff6w52.pdf


----------



## pongosniffavitch (9 February 2016)

*Re: RAD - Radar Iron*



Gringotts Bank said:


> What about Fibo though?  That's what I was referring to moreso.  He weilds a lot of power, and appears to have access to a lot of money for these shells co.s.




Fib is in the top 20, get the list and DYOR.

This is his speciality from what he's written, RAD is huge!!

There's plenty of potential sellers (note holders, BUD etc) which has keeping the price down, but at the end of the day you don't know who's going to sell, or why. The selling does however appear to be over. There wouldn't be too many people that could fully understand the potential of RAD, and it's potential will convert to commercialisation in less than 18 months. Less than 18 months means there's plenty of news to come this year, plenty of news. They're ahead of schedule and way ahead of their competition. 

The market for RAD's product is astronomical!!!


----------



## System (27 July 2016)

On July 27th, 2016, Radar Iron Limited (RAD) changed its name and ASX code to Weebit Nano Ltd (WBT).


----------



## Tulip1637 (20 April 2017)

Just poking the thread here to see if anyone is following this stock on this forum. Since the last post, Weebit nano have signed up with Leti microelectronics institute to get the SIOx reram tech to commercialization.  In November they confirmed the material was reproducible, and in late march this year they confirmed the programming capabilities, followed by successful current and voltage levels.  This further confirms Prof Tours tech he studied for 8 years in a lab before getting it to this point.

Now Leti are going to use their memory advanced demonstrator vehicle to show the real world capabilities of this tech.

Scaling down to 40nm by years end is currently the job now.

You should look at the quality of the management leading this tech as well, no slouches in here.

Let me know what you guys think...


----------



## rub92me (23 November 2017)

Ai Caramba! This is taking off before December, just after I put it in the December stock tipping competition  Oh well, glad I am holding, so still a win


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 September 2020)

Weebit Nano .... not much about this company since it dropped off the radar, and a candidate for _El Festeroso_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 September 2020)

and some words from Motley fool (push advertising serves some purpose)

*Why is the Weebit share price flying?*
 
_One catalyst for the Weebit share price surge was the company’s release last week of its annual report for FY20. Weebit achieved significant commercial and technical progress in FY20. Highlights include 2 signed letters of intent with Chinese companies and establishment of a new developmental program._

_Weebit also introduced the world’s first neuromorphic demo and strengthened its IP and patent portfolio with 8 new patents registered in the year. The company was also able to raise $9.1 million earlier this year, enabling it to accelerate its development and commercialisation initiatives._

_Another catalyst for the Weebit share price jump was the announcement of a new patent filing last week. The new patent – filed by Weebit and its development partner *Leti – *will help the company further protect the intellectual property of its silicon oxide (SiOx) ReRam technology._

_It will allow Weebit to implement multi-level storage in its flagship Resistive Random-Access Memory (ReRam) technology. This will enable the company to boost memory storage capacity without increasing the number of memory cells, making memory more cost-efficient. The company’s management said the new patent would significantly improve the company’s cost competitiveness_.

*What does Weebit do?*
_Weebit develops next-generation memory technology for the global semiconductor industry. The company’s flagship ReRam technology is based on silicon oxide, which allows semiconductor memory elements to be cheaper, faster and more energy-efficient._

_Weebit says the company’s ReRam is 1000 times faster and uses 1000 times less power than current flash memory. In addition, the technology has been designed to provide memory solutions for computers, laptops and smartphones_.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (5 September 2020)

Nice find Dona. Looks like it’s off life support and got a pulse. I think WBT is going to have a big month with the trajectory of that chart. About time I found a keeper.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 November 2020)

I had heard the name, however that was it.
I noticed it pullback onto 1.50, only just looked at the chart.
Market interest definately there from early August onwards.
Starting to think it could be a proper runner. Has certainly got some volatility going on.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (17 November 2020)

Yes looks like a proper runner for sure mate. Now pushed hard into the mid $2 range. At this rate it will probably be $4 to $5 by Christmas. I’m trying hard not to press the sell button


----------



## aus_trader (17 November 2020)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Yes looks like a proper runner for sure mate. Now pushed hard into the mid $2 range. At this rate it will probably be $4 to $5 by Christmas. I’m trying hard not to press the sell button



For those who missed the boat on this high flyer, I've come across the runner up. It's probably the main competitor to WBT and has just broken out of it's 5-year trading range today. Despite the big breakout up-day today it's still trading at sub 15c.

Rather than cluttering this thread with other stocks, I've posted in the breakout thread for those interested:

*Outstanding Breakout Alerts!*


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2021)

Above post referred to 4DS....

Now, back to WBT, the subject of our focus here... just look at the chart, son. Eyes on yer fries.


----------



## Als2own (30 December 2021)

WBT is my top pick for2022. Fab qualification in progress and should be done by mid year. Plenty of cash with $9m in options @ 45c to be executed by end of January. Should be a multi year winner.


----------



## aus_trader (28 October 2022)

Weebit was up a weebit yesterday on announcement, but turning down again...






Any technology savvy ASF members who is able to look at their announcement and ReRAM R&D ?

Is there an opportunity here with an advanced tech company in the future ?


----------



## Als2own (28 October 2022)

4c states that 22nm almost taped out @Leti R&D facility, so yes very good chance that tier 1 Fab will get on board. Flash is limited to 40nm.
As for price action today, would not surprise it close’s green


----------



## noirua (31 October 2022)




----------



## Als2own (1 January 2023)

Sticking with this pick for2023. A mountain of news to look forward to and with low soi this runs hard and quickly. Rock star board of the semi conductor industry and a growing team of leading engineers this looks set for multi year growth. Reram should start to gain some market share in the future. My top pick for 2023


----------



## houtman (2 January 2023)

My 4th pick WBT. 

I hope I'm not stepping on your toes Als2own  

As you say, a rock star board.
When scratching around the junior end of the ASX it is rare to find a board as talented as WBT.
Each one of them appears to have a brain the size of a planet.

Have a look at the November 2022 Investor presentation. 

I'm out of my depth with this one, I'm just going with the talent and the story.

I've been in and out of WBT a few times and am comfortably free carried, so not too stressed.

Whether it is a binary situation or if there is room for multiple players in the reRam space 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Als2own (3 January 2023)

houtman said:


> My 4th pick WBT.
> 
> I hope I'm not stepping on your toes Als2own
> 
> ...



Another box ticked off and a great start to the new year trading. Not quite free carried yet but with an average cost of 49c I’m sleeping well at night also. Should see some big milestones hit this year.


----------

